# Pine River (Qld) Saturday 15-07-06



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Bloody hell Ross, I knew I shouldn't have told you about my spot.  Very nice flatties, I must get back up there soon. :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Nice Flatties! That fin sure doesn't look like a dolpins?! :roll:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

You always seem to do well at this spot Meoldchina. It looks and sounds like a great spot to wet a line. It is an area I have been investigating about for about a month now and will soon get down there from Toowoomba to try my luck. Got my maps ready and just need a good day weatherwise on my side for a day trip. That fin doesn't look like a dolphin fin to me. :shock:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ross,

nice report and damn good flatties.

I must be doing something wrong with my SX40 because I haven't caught a fish on mine yet. I guess I need more practice. If this rain stops I might have to head out tomorrow morning just to get some more practice in. :wink:

Regards
Grant


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good session and report Ross. Well done


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Isnt it good when its terrible weather, and you were out having a ball


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Hoit: Your sx40 could be a dud one.  If you like, send it to me and I will see if I can catch anything up here on it. Since a big fish swallowed my last one when I was trolling and took it away for a keepsake, I have not used a sx40.

Meoldchina: Amazing trip. Dolphins, fish, rain coming across. I find it fascinating how things look different on the water when it is rainy. You certainly have a top spot there. Those flatties are awesome. Doesn't the sx40 look so tiny against the flattie. Well done.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

A top day and a top report Ross, thankyou for sharing it with us mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Ross, how dare you post photos of huge shark fins poking out of the water at one of my favourite spots! :x


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Karl, if this is "your spot" below then there was nothing there.


No, that's not my spot m8, looks to me like the wrong side of the river, that drain comes from behind the small island off the north bank isn't it? if so, that's almost directly north of the spot I usually fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> At that point one of the predicted showers moved through so I put on my skirt and spray jacket and was just flicking away (warm as toast) and contemplating how many Eskimos would have perished if they'd discovered their local "Swing" or "Espri" dealer before they invented the true Kayak
> 
> .


Although I wore both barrels in your quote Ross, you are very astute as one trip in the rain converted me to a sugar baby, and a SIK and skirt looked really good at the time.

Good to see the trip was a success and as Karl said you do well there :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll have to come and guide you there one day m8. :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Troppo,

the SX40 swims just fine so I reckon I'm the dud. :roll:

I took the SX40 for another swim today and didn't get a touch. But then again I didn't get any touches on my other HB's either. Just as well I can catch fish on SP's. 

You are welcome to come to Melbourne and show how me how to troll the SX40. I do have a spare Swing but you will need to bring your own thermals at this time of the year. 

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A bit gruesome and contains whale carcass pics, but is that bloke in the middle catching SIK flatties?

http://www.wendellphillips.com/photo_essays/09.htm


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Ross, ye anothergreat report with even better piccies. Great fish too mate well done.

Gotta love the siks & skirts in this cooler weather. Time i took the mermaid for a walk, i think


----------

